# weird afterbirth, grapic pic



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't really know what is going on. My boer Oprha went into labor friday night. ^6pm she was fine, maybe pre labor but not acting weird, no discharge or anything. About 8 definate signs of labor but no discharge or much going on, back out at 9 and laying there pushing but nothing showing. After several minutes could see something poking out but no bubble or discharge. After close look it was a nose, tryed to push it back in but she was really pushing so finally just ended up pulling it( home alone). It was DOA, eyes really glazed over. A doe too:-( anyway she wasn't trying anymore and after birth about an inch out so I came down and went to bed but checked several times through out the night and she acted fine. Called vet in am as afterbirth still hanging out. He said to give oxytocin, up to 4 times as it only stays in body 8 minutes. So after awhile she passed a glob. It was red and has whitish bumps ALL over it. Also felt something hard to open it 2 dead kids about 4 inches pretty formed but not. Just wondering what white bumps could be. Took a picture and put it fridge will call vet mon am. Can't get picture to comethrough says its too big( can email it if you want to see it)Any ideas. Oh also started her on pen( what is dosage- make sure vet told me right)She now just has a clear discharge. And seems ok. anything I should do.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The afterbirth or placenta has been described as having suction cups on it where it attached to the uterus. What you described sounds like a normal placenta. You can email the pick to me and I will post it if you want. [email protected]


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

From what you are describing it's probably the normal long bloody string with nodules on it. Sorry dont know the proper term.
The hard to open... possibly mummifed kids?

for the Pen 1ccpr 25lbs.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

will email picture thanks, also emailed it to stacey. I meant felt something hard so then I opened it and found the 2 kids. Which why would one go full term and 2 didn't?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks like the placenta I saw when my doe delivered. as for the mumified kids, it happens sometimes. They died early in the pregnancy and were too big to be absorbed.

Here is dobe627's picture.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dobe theres probably a hundred answers to that & you wont know for sure unless you have a necropsy done on one of them.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok thanks I feel better. Was just worried in all the deliveries never really saw lumps like that. I will be seeing if vet will test it on monday. As for full term kid, I think it was just stuck too long or I pulled wrong so not worried there. But know mom is looking for her babies, I did leave full term with her for a few hours- don't know if it was right but calmed her down for the time. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Many things happen that are beyond our control. We learn all we can and go from there. I am really sorry you didn't get to keep a live baby after all the waiting. Hopefully you find out what happened to cause the problems. I would have the doe tested to see if she has Chlamydia or abortion causing bacteria.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for your losses.....  let us know what the vet says... :hug:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I will let you know what vet says, hoping he will do something. Not in love with this vet. The one that knew goats left clinic and he does large animals out of this clinic. But he's been good about giving me any meds I want. Thats always a plus. I guess it's normal for her to be looking for her babies? She's doing pretty good. Not eating as much as before but I know she's had a rough few days. But she is eating and drinking as much gatorade as I will give her(sugar free). She went out today but kept going back to barn and calling. Even went and checked out my other babies. Anything I should do to dry her up?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The idea of the Gatorade is the sugar and the electrolytes in it. I wouldn't feed any animal sugar free products. Aspartame is not exactly good for humans, much less animals.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

it was all I had, I think its sugar free, its the g2. I don't know for sure I can't stand the stuff,never could. She is drinking water too I just offered her that to entice her to drink more as she wasn't drinking alot of water and it's hot and humid. Figure it was better then nothing.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor doe yes it was a good idea to leave the one with her a couple hrs. 
Can you get your goat vet back to do farm calls?
Mine left the clinic as well but she will do farm calls.
Give her some warm molasses water...blackstrap molasses.
If you want to dry her up go out & relieve pressure every day for a few days, just enough to ease the fullnes..10 or 15 squirts, then every other day then once every few days. Boers dry up pretty well quickly.
She is still greiving for her babies. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I will let you know what vet says,


 :hug: 
It is good that the vet is giving you the meds...that for sure is a plus...

Sadly yes she will be looking for her babies....that will take her a while to get over....she is grieving.... give her lots of love ....she will get better with time... Poor girl...  :hug:



> If you want to dry her up go out & relieve pressure every day for a few days, just enough to ease the fullnes..10 or 15 squirts, then every other day then once every few days. Boers dry up pretty well quickly.


I agree with nancy d....although I did have... a very stubborn dryer upper...LOL :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

dobe, I am so sorry :hug: 
I just went through this March 5 with my nigi Binkey.
She had delivered a stillborn with my assistance and cried and cried for him, I was milking her and froze the colostrum...2 days later she delivered a mummified doe kid that appeared toi have died 2 months earlier....the placenta looked like your does, the white "buttons" puzzled me as well...they are "cotyledons" and is what attaches the placenta to the uterus, because the kid(s) are dead, they detach and turn white/tan due to no blood supply.
Awful situation and I know my doe lost her babies due to a hard hit.....I put her on 10 days of penicillan because it took her 2 days to deliver the small dead one as well as the afterbirth. She did cry and search for her babies for almost 2 weeks, heartbreaking but she is much better now. Your doe will benefit from a bit of relief of a full udder by expressing a few squirts...also, no grain and all the hay/browse she wants. :hug:


----------

